# Good/Reliable ROM for Sprint model?



## philr5150 (Aug 10, 2011)

Been having a look around and don't see any obvious ROMs for Sprint S3 (SPH-L710). I don't mind using "beta" but I would want one that's fairly reliable with the core functionality working and stable... any ROMs out there that fit the description? I looked at Cyanogen but it doesn't seem CM10 is compatible.

Thanks!!!


----------

